# 2011 Nissan Maxima A/C



## Jared700 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I recently bought a 2011 Tuscan Red Nissan Maxima S. I recently made Keyport nissan install a remote start and I was wondering if anybody knows how to permanently set the A/C. Every time I start the car manually, the A/C would reset itself to 75 degrees and I have to manually turn on and set the air and it's getting annoying. Does anybody have the same problem?:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The temperature setting should not be resetting. Did it do this before the remote start was installed? That wouldn't be Pine Belt Nissan in Keyport, NJ, would it?


----------



## Jared700 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, the car's air settings has been doing that long before I got the remote start. I'm just worried because if my car is covered in ice, I wouldn't be able to melt the ice and warm the inside of the car. Like I said, every time I start the car manually, the air settings are turned off and goes to 75 degrees when I turn the air on manually when in fact I used it and set the air to 68 degrees. Does anybody know a way to set the air to turn on automatically when I remote start or manually start the car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not so much "a way to do it" as your system isn't working properly and you'll need to have it diagnosed and repaired so it stops resetting itself. When you turn your car on, the system should resume to the setting and mode to which you shut it off. Whether it's being affected by a loss of power to the memory or if the control head is faulty, I can't say without doing the tests needed to isolate the problem.


----------



## Jared700 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok thanks man. I thought I was doing something wrong to cause it to reset. I'll just bring it back to the dealer. Hope nothing major is wrong cause I use it everyday for college.


----------

